# Mercury 225 2 stroke outboard reviews



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Does anyone have any reviews on mercury 2 stroke. Like oil consumption, mpg and longevity. I had a Zuki with no complaints just dont know if i like the idea of adding oil. Would my maintenance cost be cheaper on the 2 stroke.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

From what i have heard they are supposed to be a real efficient motor, good on gas and oil. I know a lot of guides run that motor, maybe someone that knows a bit more will chime in.


----------



## Brandon1107 (Jun 16, 2009)

Copano/Aransas said:


> From what i have heard they are supposed to be a real efficient motor, good on gas and oil. I know a lot of guides run that motor, maybe someone that knows a bit more will chime in.


x2
I've heard the same thing. Been described as bulletproof and very effecient. There will be one on the new to me Haynie HO that I will receive in three weeks. Most guides I have been with run them and say they are a better motor than the 250 with plenty of power for that boat.

Brandon


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

I know that I am getting 13 to 15% better fuel economy than the Zuk 4 strokes (225 Pro XS), plus have true ponies to the prop as well. Lighter, faster, better range. I became 8 miles per hour faster on the same hull than I was getting from the same rated horses on the HPDI. Drafting less to boot. 
Just sayin'....can't deny what I'm seeing.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

Im getting a shoalwater 23' cat in december and thinking the mercury might be the motor of choice. From what i read the zuk is alot heavier than the merc.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

My250 pro XS is the most efficient motor I have ever owned and to be honest I have owned them all at least twice. Except the sho but I have 2 family members with them. Super motor IMO.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

I cant say on the 225 but on the last two merc 250XS i have had ( i would think they would be close) I was averaging 4.9 to 5.1 MPG. Thats per the Smart Craft linked to the Garmin gps.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

The Mercury Optimax 2 strokes are fantastic motors that are very fuel efficient. It will run faster and more efficiently than your old Zuke and it will have a lot more torque on the low end as well. Get the Pro Xs model if you can, the 225 Pro Xs model will actually have 247 HP at the prop without giving up any fuel efficiency or longevity. The only real problems that these motors ever had was a bad batch of coils but these new engines have the new coils that don't fail anymore. I would put my 175 Pro Xs up against any 4 stroke for efficiency, my boat gets 6 mpg at 33 mph. Putting oil in is not that big of a deal and isn't very expensive either. I think you will really like a Mercury Optimax and really be surprised how stronger of an engine it is compared to a zuke 4 stroke.


----------



## Matagorda Hunter (Sep 18, 2011)

How big is the oil reservior for the merc and how long would it last with a 50 gallon full tank. I dont run wot everywhere i go either.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The Mercury Optimax 2 strokes are fantastic motors that are very fuel efficient. It will run faster and more efficiently than your old Zuke and it will have a lot more torque on the low end as well. Get the Pro Xs model if you can, the 225 Pro Xs model will actually have 247 HP at the prop without giving up any fuel efficiency or longevity. The only real problems that these motors ever had was a bad batch of coils but these new engines have the new coils that don't fail anymore. I would put my 175 Pro Xs up against any 4 stroke for efficiency, my boat gets 6 mpg at 33 mph. Putting oil in is not that big of a deal and isn't very expensive either. I think you will really like a Mercury Optimax and really be surprised how stronger of an engine it is compared to a zuke 4 stroke.


This sums up the Optimax very well. The ole saying that four stokes are more fuel efficient then two strokes is deffenitaly a thing of the past.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

never headed anything bad from a zuki owner but on almost anyboat a pro xs will outperform a zuki on topend and raw power. but if your just wanting a puttputt and get the job done around motor the zuki is one of the best out there. and a lot more shops work on mercs so thats some thing to think of.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

mine is an 08, very fuel and oil efficient, had a bad coil and a bad starter, minor warranty work. They are battery sensitive takes a lot of cranking amps to kick them over. They do perform!


----------

